# Essential Oils and CA Prop 65



## ThePopeOfSoap (Apr 6, 2019)

It seems as though most essential oils now have a Prop 65 warning which states that they contain chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer or reproductive harm. IF I include these same essential oils in my soap will I also have to include a Prop 65 warning? I've noticed and purchased products (soaps, shampoos, etc) that contain these same essential oils but do not have a Prop 65 warning. What's the deal?


----------



## earlene (Apr 6, 2019)

Check this out:  https://www.p65warnings.ca.gov/new-proposition-65-warnings

Skip down to the section titled *Are Businesses Required to Provide the New Warnings?
*
Edit:  FYI, I am a native Californian.  Lived most of my life there, northern Ca in my very young youth, San Mateo County in most of my school years and young adulthood, Santa Cruz County for several years as an adult before moving with my husband to be near his aged parents.  Once a California girl; always a California girl.  Besides I was still there when prop 65 became law, so have some familiarity with it.


----------



## ThePopeOfSoap (Apr 6, 2019)

earlene said:


> Check this out:  https://www.p65warnings.ca.gov/new-proposition-65-warnings
> 
> Skip down to the section titled *Are Businesses Required to Provide the New Warnings?
> *
> Edit:  FYI, I am a native Californian.  Lived most of my life there, northern Ca in my very young youth, San Mateo County in most of my school years and young adulthood, Santa Cruz County for several years as an adult before moving with my husband to be near his aged parents.  Once a California girl; always a California girl.  Besides I was still there when prop 65 became law, so have some familiarity with it.


Thanks Earlene! This was a helpful resource. Especially the section titled 
*Are Businesses Required to Provide the New Warnings?*
"Additionally, small businesses with fewer than 10 employees are exempt from Proposition 65’s warning requirements."
If I'm interpreting this correctly, any business with less than 10 employees does not have to include a Prop 65 warning on it's products. Seems like this is case closed for me as I do not plan on having a business larger than that in the near future. That being said I'm still not sure how the larger companies like Trader Joe's get away with no warning labels on their products containing essential oils. 
On a side note, I'm very familiar with those areas of California. If you ever return I would be happy to share some of my soap with you.


----------



## earlene (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you, Pope.  I return often.  Many family still in some of those and other areas.  A brother  in the Santa Cruz mountains; also a grandson in the SC area.  A son in northern California, a niece & a nephew in SoCal, cousins all over CA.  A brother who has a habit of moving back and forth all along the Western Coast.  And that's just California.  It's a big family.  We may have spread out from California, but we're all over, in other states as well.


----------

